# Lew is a "BAD MAN!"



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I posted the pictures in another thread but this would be where evryone can see--Thanks again Lew!

View attachment 11771
View attachment 11772
View attachment 11773
View attachment 11774


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I have been searching for that humi for a while and can never seem to get my hands on it. Good score man.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

It is an awesome looking Box--Thanks


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

very nice!! dang . lew is friggin generous !!! gotta love em 
thats a whole lotta good ness right there


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice, those are great cigars and the box is a beauty along with the liquids....... :yo:


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Really, really nice.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

That is great looking humidor, Congrats!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Lew has been busy...wow! Great box...need to try some of those sticks


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Love that humi. Great hit.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Lew is first class!


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice! now its time to fill that puppy up!! hahahahahahahahahaha....


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

I like that humi. And as always that bottle of Brugal is good stuff. Reminds me that I have no rum in my house.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome box....Lew know how to get it done...NICE!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That's incredible! Does the man ever take a break?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Lew must have been in the USAF--He really knows how to let em fly


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

What a great hit!! Cigars and rum, can't get any better. I know the humidor is only a CAO but it looks cool LOL


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Lew is a very bad man, but his bombs are great!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

How much Rum did ya bring back Lew must of been a boat load?


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Lew does evil things to good people!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

paint said:


> How much Rum did ya bring back Lew must of been a boat load?


A lot more than the legal limit! lol :bolt:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> very nice! now its time to fill that puppy up!! hahahahahahahahahaha....


Now I'm worried--:sweat:-gotta say this box will be used for my bestetes smokes!---
opcorn:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Don Francisco said:


> A lot more than the legal limit! lol :bolt:


The rum is awesome ---have yet to finish my last bottle--I think Lew is trying to tell me something!:smoke2:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Man, that is a really good looking humidor. I love it!! Very nice hit Lew, on a whell deserving BOTL!! :clap2:


----------

